# moose tag fargo DL to Oakes



## Niles Short (Mar 18, 2004)

friend got a tag so I thought I would help him out> Nicest guy you will ever meet but the kind that will sit in the car when I go ask permission. So that comes to the Moose tag he has drawn. Any good leads would be helpful, otherwise his tag will go to waste. Pm me thanks


----------

